# wo kann ich meinen angelschein machen



## julian 94 (8. Oktober 2009)

hallo angler,
habe ein proplem! mein sohn(15) ist begnadeter angler und möchte jetzt seinen angelschein machen. er ist immer mit seinem onkel mitgegangen ( an der gera bei erfurt) durfte da aber nie selbst angeln da er keinen angelschein besitzt. meine frage :
wo/ wann kann man in und um fulda den angelschein machen?
was würde das kosten?

vielen dank schonmal für eure Antworten
Steffen


----------



## Denni_Lo (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wo kann ich meinen angelschein machen*

Klick mal da drauf: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=146


----------



## julian 94 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wo kann ich meinen angelschein machen*

danke für die schnell antwort

was würde mich der schein in etwa kosten?


----------



## Denni_Lo (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wo kann ich meinen angelschein machen*

Keine Ahnung, in NRW kenne ich die Preise, wie das für Deine KAnte aussieht kan ich Dir nicht sagen.


----------



## Bulldogge08 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wo kann ich meinen angelschein machen*

Kosten für Junganger eigentlich das gleiche so 50€


----------



## Taskin (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wo kann ich meinen angelschein machen*

ja moment mal...
angelschein machen, oder jugendfischereischein machen/beantragen?


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wo kann ich meinen angelschein machen*

Da er einen Sohn hat denke ich das der JuFiSchein für Ihn sowieso pase ist.


----------



## julian 94 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wo kann ich meinen angelschein machen*

nene wenn dann schon angelschein

gruß


----------



## angelpfeife (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wo kann ich meinen angelschein machen*

Ich glaub hier in BW hab ich 150€ bezahlt. Mit Kurs- und Prüfungsgebühren und dann noch die Kosten für Material. Ist also nicht ganz billig.


----------

